# Wheel



## Crazy Attacker (Jan 31, 2005)

Hi guys
Merry Christmas
I am looking for a good wheel set for my CR1 actually I have Bontrager Race lite, they are not enough rigid for me and it's not my weight (73 kgs)
Thanks for your help


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Ksyrium SL, about $575 on eBay.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

The new new Boron wheels look interesting. Save up your pennies, though...

http://www.lewracing.com/wheels.html


----------

